# Cherry Tree Cat Rescue



## Cherry Tree Cat Rescue (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

We are new to the site. We have a small self funded cat and kitten rescue in Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire. Currently have kittens and one adult cat looking for new homes.....

www.facebook.com/CherryTreeCatRescue

Cats Seeking Homes: Cherry Tree Cat Rescue

We will update later with individual pictures and details, in the meantime if you could take a look at our pages that would be great!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cherry Tree Cat Rescue said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are new to the site. We have a small self funded cat and kitten rescue in Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire. Currently have kittens and one adult cat looking for new homes.....
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was a rescue in wgc 

Keep up the good work! Ill add your page to Facebook


----------



## Cherry Tree Cat Rescue (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Molly, just set up in earnest a few weeks ago, already have 11 kittens and an 11 month old tabby looking for new homes. Have rehomed 7 kittens and 3 adult cats already!

It was noted by us as well that there was a lack of rescues in WGC, so thought we would change that.

Thanks for adding to facebook, need all the coverage we can get!


----------

